# Happy Birthday Bootneck!



## random3434

Our favorite *Royal Marine *had a birthday Monday, but was doing some sort of "work"-so wasn't around.

He's here now, so let's wish our favorite Green Lid a Happy Birthday!


XOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Phoenix

Most definitely our favorite Royal Marine.  

Happy Birthday, Bootneck!  Glad you're back, safe and sound.


----------



## California Girl




----------



## Harry Dresden

happy birthday buddy.....i was going to jump out of a cake....but i thought you deserved better....so all the gals here are going to do it........they dont know that the Thongs they are going to be wearing vanish after they jump up..........so enjoy.....


----------



## California Girl

Harry Dresden said:


> happy birthday buddy.....i was going to jump out of a cake....but i thought you deserved better....so all the gals here are going to do it........they dont know that the Thongs they are going to be wearing vanish after they jump up..........so enjoy.....



Never mind who's jumpin' outta what.... Where the hell are the neked pics of Boot that we was promised?


----------



## kwc57

*happy birthday!!!*


----------



## Zoom-boing

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOOT!!


----------



## California Girl

Still waiting for a certain someone to ante up with the neked pics of a certain Royal Marine.


----------



## Mr. H.

Congratulations on yet another successful solar circumnavigational jaunt.


----------



## syrenn

Happy Birthday Bootneck.


----------



## random3434

I got my new outfit just for you:


----------



## Valerie

Have a good one, Bootneck!   


http://gallery.zabrigraphics.com/24/1189842803_bday004.jpg


----------



## kwc57

echo zulu said:


> i got my new outfit just for you:
> 
> View attachment 11741



View attachment 11742


----------



## California Girl

Hey EZ, you could borrow mine.....


----------



## Ringel05

I'm too tired to come up with some witty (or snarky) post right now so I'll simply say:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## xotoxi

For your enjoyment.  HB!


----------



## Cal

Ringel05 said:


> I'm too tired to come up with some witty (or snarky) post right now so I'll simply say:
> 
> Happy Birthday!



^ .. Hope you had a g1!


----------



## random3434

*Teacher says you've been a bad boy! *


----------



## random3434

*Don't forget to come to my desk to get your birthday card!*


----------



## Madeline




----------



## Jeremy

Happy B-Day Bootneck!!!!







errr ... wait. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> Happy B-Day Bootneck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errr ... wait. Am I doing it wrong?



That's for EZ's birthday.


----------



## Jeremy

Phoenix said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy B-Day Bootneck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errr ... wait. Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's for EZ's birthday.
Click to expand...


Ooooooooh IIIIIII get it now!!!

Happy B-Day Bootneck!!!!


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy said:


> Ooooooooh IIIIIII get it now!!!
> 
> Happy B-Day Bootneck!!!!



Ummmm ... no.  Try again.


----------



## Colin

The next one will be at home! Now get those marching boots on and get the hell outa there!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPNwAB67nNY[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## trams

Happy B-Day Boot. Time to welcome you home!


----------



## random3434

*Here is your birthday dinner, your favorites, beef curry and ale!*















(I thought I'd be seasonal with your ale babe!)


----------



## Annie

Happy Birthday! Hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## Bootneck

Thank you everybody! The best birthday present is yet to come. It's outside now and in less than an hour we board it and fly out of here!


----------



## random3434

Bootneck said:


> Thank you everybody! The best birthday present is yet to come. It's outside now and in less than an hour we board it and fly out of here!



*Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

happy landings


----------



## Valerie

Humor for your enjoyment upon your return!  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvvTOzzQBE&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BexbokFOV78&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

After clearing my voice, I climb up on top of the table and tell the bar keep to give everybody a round and put it on my tab.  I then look towards the heavens and hold on to my belly so I get a good voice and open my pie hole and begin to bellow out the words:

Happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday.  Happy birthday.
Happy birthday to you.

I then climb down from the table and sit down and drink my beer.

Happy birthday.  Hope it was a good one.


----------



## jillian




----------



## Jos

Sandy bottoms


----------



## Colin

Jos said:


> Sandy bottoms



Lol! I doubt even the best could go sandy bottoms on that! Gulpers more like, but definitely not sippers.


----------



## JW Frogen

Happy Birthday my friend.

And many more!


----------

